# This wine cellar is worth millions!



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2013)

Makes mine like sorta silly in comparison..... 

http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000189921


----------



## robie (Aug 13, 2013)

That's beyond what I can even comprehend!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 13, 2013)

Four and a half million and not ONE bottle of my wine. Too bad for him.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2013)

Perhaps you should propose a wine swap!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe he will swap his 1959 Richebourg, methuselah for my 2010 Mosti Mondiale Meglioli kit Amarone, imperial. Same amount if wine, plus mine is much newer!


----------



## Tess (Aug 14, 2013)

Im sorry but 30 grand for a bottle of wine is the stupidest thing Iv ever heard lol


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 14, 2013)

I was told by a couple of wineries I visited that bottles of 1910, 1950, etc. are more than likely no good anyway. People that are paying thousands of dollars for a certain year of wine are really only buying the "memory" of that being a good year and the bottle it was put in. Wine=vinegar at that point.

But, that was an awesome cellar nonetheless.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 14, 2013)

Tess said:


> Im sorry but 30 grand for a bottle of wine is the stupidest thing Iv ever heard lol



Not if you're the one selling it.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 14, 2013)

*Million dallor wine*

MAYBE if he's lucky I might be able to swap something :>and they will get the better of the deal, a newer bottle of wine,I imagine there that old because nobody wanted to buy them that's all, right or ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TomK-B (Aug 14, 2013)

Tess said:


> Im sorry but 30 grand for a bottle of wine is the stupidest thing Iv ever heard lol



I'm with you, Tess.


----------



## Arne (Aug 15, 2013)

Everybody wants that old wine, but think Joe hit it right on the head. LOL, Arne.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 15, 2013)

I recently read "the Billionair's vinegar". It was a terriffic read abour Thomas Jefferson/wine and lots of money. I recomend it.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2013)

I want the Cellar (OK and the house.....) and more than likely NONE of the wines he has!  My commercial cellar collection consist of about 300 bottles. Each one hand picked by me for a very specific reason which makes them all "priceless" to me. His is probably full of French and California wines that hold very little personal interest to me. Oh I also want that cool software system with the barcode scanner!


----------



## Bartman (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike, with a cellar that large, why not go with RFID tags so you can track them without having to actually go scan it directly?!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2013)

Wineries don't use RFID tags (least not any of my little collection) so who is gonna attach each one and enter the data into the system? Oh I guess if you have that much $$$ "you has people"!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 15, 2013)

glowin,

300 bottles of Boons Farm Strawberry Hill. MD2020, Thunderbird, Night Train and Wild Irish Rose do not a cellar make.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2013)

Bwahahahahahaha! Says who?


----------



## DaveL (Oct 20, 2013)

Tony, is that 300 each or total?
I think a 30,000 bottle of wine is just an investment pure and simple. Probably more stable than the stock market.Also, with the correct buyer, probably tax free. 
I do like the looks into these cellars for the design ideas you can get.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 20, 2013)

Tess said:


> Im sorry but 30 grand for a bottle of wine is the stupidest thing Iv ever heard lol



Especially for a wine that is way past its prime and undrinkable.


----------

